# Maui exchange for Jan/Feb???



## slabeaume (Oct 17, 2013)

How likely is it to get an exchange for Maui for Jan./FEb. and how far in advance do you need to be looking?


----------



## philemer (Nov 15, 2013)

slabeaume said:


> How likely is it to get an exchange for Maui for Jan./FEb. and how far in advance do you need to be looking?



What? No response yet? Geesh. You may have to call them. From my experience you should start looking, ask them to start an "ongoing search", a year in advance. I've always gotten a HI exchange by starting early. Not always the exact week I want but something. Most of their maui inventory comes from Kahana Falls & then from the Maui Schooner.


----------

